# Tea Tree Recipe needed.



## donna75126 (Jul 17, 2011)

I need a 1 one pound Tea Tree CP Soap Recipe and I am new to soapmaking and not sure how to make one up.

Thanks for any help

Also, How do I make a soap with the smell of coffee


----------



## carebear (Jul 17, 2011)

And I need shoes to match my new dress.  And a million dollars. 

Add tea tree oil to your favorite soap formula; it is essentially (pun) a fragrance.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 17, 2011)

A good place to start is www.millersoap.com for a variety of basic recipes and information for the newcomer.  Run any through a lye calculator.  There is also a calculator at summerbee meadows that will size your recipe up and down as needed.    Use tea tree oil at .5 to 1 oz PPO depending on how strong you like it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think sarcasm encourages anyone to ask questions or participate.  I learned from others who were kind enough to share so I will share one of my favorite recipes with you.  SoapCalc is a great tool for new soap makers.  Just plug in the ounces of oils you want to use and the percentages and click the "calculate recipe"  button and then the print button.  SoapCalc will give you the amount for each oil, the amount of lye and water to use for your recipe. 
http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp
Here is a good recipe to start with:
coconut oil--30%
Castor oil--5%
palm oil--30%
olive oil--35%

Rainbow Meadow has a great essential oil blend calculator.  Just check the box next to tea tree oil, then the "find blend" button at the bottom of the page, and it will show you all the essential oils that blend well with tea tree.  You can then check the boxes next to any that sound good to you, then click on the "find blend" button to see if the site shows a blend with that combination.


I add my essential oils or fragrance oils at thin trace.  You can buy coffee fragrance oil

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... item/rf-52


Here are some great YouTube soap making tutorials:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv#p/u/16/yR6ttCSrLJI"]http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv ... R6ttCSrLJI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv#p/u/15/xP7mvbAdYWc"]http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv ... P7mvbAdYWc[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv#p/u/14/fHvuWaClMz0"]http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv ... HvuWaClMz0[/ame]


----------



## Mune (Aug 16, 2011)

The tree oil question was covered but I wanted to add to the coffee question. A couple of other ways to add coffee to your soap (though I am just starting the CP making and have not tried it to see how that works out) for me is actually adding coffee. Sometimes I still needed to add a fregrance, but it helps a lot. For a light abrasive you can use finely ground espresso or coffee. For no abrasive you can dissolve instant coffee into your water mixture. I used to sell to a spa in FL a few years ago and the clients requested coffee soaps and sugar scrubs and suddenly my business had a whole new line of products.


----------



## Deana73 (May 6, 2013)

i did coffee soap - add lots of coffee but still doesnt really smell coffee..i think i ll add more next time or buy the fragrance


----------



## kdaniels8811 (May 6, 2013)

Coffee soap made with spent grounds makes a dark brown soap great for gardeners or mechanics - I call mine Grubby Paws.  The scent does not stay, so you would need a coffee fragrance oil if you want the scent.  My DH really likes it.  I just added coffee grounds (about 1/4 per pound of soap) to the soap recipe listed above.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## terminatortoo (May 6, 2013)

lsg said:


> Rainbow Meadow has a great essential oil blend calculator.  Just check the box next to tea tree oil, then the "find blend" button at the bottom of the page, and it will show you all the essential oils that blend well with tea tree.  You can then check the boxes next to any that sound good to you, then click on the "find blend" button to see if the site shows a blend with that combination.


Thanks for the info on the oil blend calculator, I have been wondering for a long time on what oils go together. Oh man I just went there and it has been removed!


----------



## new12soap (May 6, 2013)

The original post is almost 2 years old.


----------



## terminatortoo (May 6, 2013)

new12soap said:


> The original post is almost 2 years old.


And so it is, I never noticed that. Bummer..........


----------

